# Tips for a first furry congoer?



## Plentyblush (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello all!

I have started making plans to to to TFF (Texas Furry Fiesta) in February of 2018. I plan on rooming with my boyfriend, and some friends he has introduced me to.
This will be my first furry convention, though I have been to many anime conventions in the past. I will also be wearing a partial ( my first suit, so exciting! ).

I'm wondering if perhaps furry con veterans would have any tips for me, especially ones for suiting and keeping in character! I'd like to make sure I'm fully prepared.
(also I will be flying across state borders-- if anyone has advice for TSA checks/flying with a fursuit please let me know!! )

Thanks so much!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 16, 2017)

Plentyblush said:


> I'm wondering if perhaps furry con veterans would have any tips for me, especially ones for suiting and keeping in character!


I noticed you hadn't had any replies on this; if you're still looking for information there are a couple other TFF threads floating about...

Good luck and count me officially jealous


----------



## Telnac (Oct 17, 2017)

Save up some $$$ for the Dealer's Den (or whatever the TFF calls the room(s) where artists sell their wares or get commissions.)    There's nothing worse than attending a con and seeing some perfect piece of art that you can't afford because you blew it all on your con tix/hotel/travel!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 18, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Save up some $$$ for the Dealer's Den (or whatever the TFF calls the room(s) where artists sell their wares or get commissions.)    There's nothing worse than attending a con and seeing some perfect piece of art that you can't afford because you blew it all on your con tix/hotel/travel!



Ugh I know the feeling.. I have anthro northwest coming up next month.. between the ticket, the drive, and the hotel, im like almost 1k in... so Im working 11 days straight with at least 18 hours of overtime to cover for some additional spending money


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> $1k in... Im working 11 days straight with at least 18 hours of overtime


Bloody hell, that's alot of money. Shame it's so pricey -- have a blast!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 18, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Bloody hell, that's alot of money. Shame it's so pricey -- have a blast!




Yea mostly the hotel costs, I booked for the entire event.. Thursday through Sunday, plus patron level ticket at 150 bucks... but its my first furcon since I got into the fandom almost 20 years ago.. and its also my first furcon where im going by myself... the fuzz.. in a hotel.. at a furcon... for 3 days... lol just think of the possibilities...


----------



## RivendellWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

Cons ain't cheap for sure. I'll be attending my first one next week hopefully and then 2 more in November. Unless my suit doesn't show up...


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ... its my first furcon since I got into the fandom almost 20 years ago... lol just think of the possibilities...


Wow, a _long_ wait. And here I was getting ancy about waiting 6 months (Fur the More in DC, April '18). 

Depending on your situation and preferences, it's likely you could team up with other folks -- i.e. get a roommate or two or three. Can really help with splitting the hotel cost. And while I don't have any personal experience (yet), I've also heard it makes going to the con a hell of a lot more fun!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 18, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Cons ain't cheap for sure. I'll be attending my first one next week hopefully and then 2 more in November. Unless my suit doesn't show up...


 Liam and I want to start going to more cons together, I think we're going to start planning for the one in Reno after Anthro NorthWest. Honestly mostly its the hotel costs that gets you... that and the amount of money you drop at the dealers den. I know a lot of these cons have fullsuit dealers... with hefty price tags.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 18, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Wow, a _long_ wait. And here I was getting ancy about waiting 6 months (Fur the More in DC, April '18).
> 
> Depending on your situation and preferences, it's likely you could team up with other folks -- i.e. get a roommate or two or three. Can really help with splitting the hotel cost. And while I don't have any personal experience (yet), I've also heard it makes going to the con a hell of a lot more fun!



Its true, Im splitting the cost of my room for the con this year, although I dumped the other half of the hotel cost into my lion suit


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 18, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Wow, a _long_ wait. And here I was getting ancy about waiting 6 months (Fur the More in DC, April '18).
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yea...I got into it when I was 16 through old Disney cartoons, Broadway's Cats, and furry comics like Omaha the cat dancer, I then really jumped into the lifestyle back in college for a few years, then just kind of went dark on it because it was so non accepted. I used to do fur bowling back then, which was awesome. I loved seeing the suiters... and the fur girls


----------



## RivendellWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Liam and I want to start going to more cons together, I think we're going to start planning for the one in Reno after Anthro NorthWest. Honestly mostly its the hotel costs that gets you... that and the amount of money you drop at the dealers den. I know a lot of these cons have fullsuit dealers... with hefty price tags.


Yeah, I may be buying a suit at MFF if things continue the way they have been!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 18, 2017)

Still haven't gotten any sort of real product from that maker? Dude.... I don't even know how you are so calm about this... especially at that price tag


----------



## RivendellWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Still haven't gotten any sort of real product from that maker? Dude.... I don't even know how you are so calm about this... especially at that price tag


Still optimistic at this point, but admittedly a bit concerned.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 18, 2017)

Next time, please ask your friends before committing that kind of money to an unknown artist


----------



## RivendellWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Next time, please ask your friends before committing that kind of money to an unknown artist


Switching to PM...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 21, 2017)

Plentyblush said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have started making plans to to to TFF (Texas Furry Fiesta) in February of 2018. I plan on rooming with my boyfriend, and some friends he has introduced me to.
> This will be my first furry convention, though I have been to many anime conventions in the past. I will also be wearing a partial ( my first suit, so exciting! ).
> ...



Might see you there! I likely will be going with my partner as well. It would be a first for both of us, too. I do not have a suit though


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Go with friends already established in the fandom but also make space to do you own thing for some events at con. Pace yourself if it's an all-weekend thing.


----------



## Troj (Nov 14, 2017)

Be sure to adhere to the 6-2-1 rule. That means 6 hours of sleep each night, 2 meals a day, and 1 shower a day.

You may benefit from attending the "It's Your First Con"-type panel. 

Bring a good camera!

I'd say, generally don't plan on attending too many panels. Maybe pick a few that sound exciting, but your greatest memories will be made just wandering around and meeting people and happening to catch random happenstance events and interactions in the halls.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

Troj said:


> Be sure to adhere to the 6-2-1 rule. That means 6 hours of sleep each night, 2 meals a day, and 1 shower a day.
> 
> You may benefit from attending the "It's Your First Con"-type panel.
> 
> ...



I agree with this... I planned on hitting all the panels at Anthro Northwest, however we really didn't hit many of them, too many things going on at the same time.


----------

